# Ashton Cabinet Tres Petit Cigar Review - Awesome quickie



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Even burn, nice finish!

Read the full review here: Ashton Cabinet Tres Petit Cigar Review - Awesome quickie


----------

